# Gladesmen



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Those G'men sure are sexy. Think you will love it.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I purchased this gladesmen a couple months ago


Congrats but a couple of months ago? Where are bloody pics?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > I purchased this gladesmen a couple months ago
> 
> 
> Congrats but a couple of months ago? Where are BLOODY pics?


Literally speaking.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice to see another Gladesmen here. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
We need more of them (I think we're outnumbered).


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Nice to see another Gladesmen here.   [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
> We need more of them (I think we're outnumbered).



I'll gladly accept one if you're willing to buy me one. lol I'll be part of the squad...lol


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Gladesman specs:
Length:17’- 6”
Weight: 220 Lbs 
Max Beam: 48”
Recommended HP: 5-15 HP
Draft: 2”- 4” 

hmmm, so many of those numbers seem familiar...


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

It all seems similar until you reach the price tag...$8,695



Then it feels even better!


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice Gladesmen! Worth every penny and glad your happy. 
~ Kevin


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks Tippy!  ;D


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

I like it. Should get you real shallow!


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> Looks Tippy!   ;D


Side console and outriggers come to a Gladesmen near you!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That is a sweat boat...


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

> Looks Tippy!   ;D


I think you know "The Secret". You can become one with the water. Outriggers needed like the ones on the canoes in Hawaii.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Outriggers needed like the ones on the canoes in Hawaii.


With an ama attached,
what would you call it?
A glades-proa?

http://www.multihulldesigns.com/designs_other/sp_powerproa23.htm

I do have links to one heck of a collection of boat porn, don't I?   


Oysterbreath, all boats are "sweat" boats.
You sweat to afford 'em,
you sweat to keep 'em running,
and you sweat when it's time to sell 'em.

:


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> I do have links to one heck of a collection of boat porn, don't I?



Can we expect to see your mug on the Oprah show sometime soon? ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Next week on the Jerry Springer show...

sales managers of boaters world and west marine,
duke it out for the right to be my epoxy supplier.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Outriggers needed like the ones on the canoes in Hawaii.
> 
> 
> With an ama attached,
> ...


Now that, my friends, looks tippy! 

Trouble with that setup is, who's steering?  how does one steer that setup????? Or give it gas?

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> how does one steer that setup????? Or give it gas?


click on the smaller pics at the bottom of page for additional details

The center of gravity is the starboard side of the main hull.
See the steering wheel, and the tiller throttle is at his right hand.

His gas mileage comment's pretty good "Years to the gallon" ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > how does one steer that setup????? Or give it gas?
> 
> 
> click on the smaller pics at the bottom of page for additional details
> ...


My bad. First glance I saw the guy holding the motor looking like he was trying to steer it by pushing/pulling on the cowl, with no tiller handle in sight and that was about all I had the heart to look at. 

-T


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice Boat!


----------

